# Road Gap



## TCB (Feb 25, 2013)

Me and my buddy made a road gap in Zermatt
First one we've made
Would really appreciate if you could check it out
Zermatt Road Gap - YouTube
Thanks


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Christ are you guys fuckin nuts!?!  Make that kicker WIDER!!!! Otherwise looks like fun. You did let the jump freeze up over night before trying it, RIGHT?!? :laugh:


----------



## TCB (Feb 25, 2013)

Yeah haha it was sick. The snow wasn't sticky and there really weren't that many blocks so we couldn't make it as wide as we wanted to. We did like two hits the night we built it but then everything else was the next day


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Thats quite a kicker... lol. Looks like it bucks you like a horse.


----------



## TCB (Feb 25, 2013)

Yeah it was kind of sketchy


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

bravo! reminds me so much of the dumb shit we used to build back in the day, this is snowboarding!


----------



## TCB (Feb 25, 2013)

Hahaha thanks a lot CassMT


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks for taking the time with the video, motivates me for my little jumps. Sick!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

looks like you guys could build a little kicker to roof/pillow line with those condos


----------



## TCB (Feb 25, 2013)

Haha thanks everyone for all the great comments!


----------



## Rob23 (Dec 4, 2013)

Looks fun. I doubt I would try that at my skill level.


----------

